# Falls sich der Ruhezustand unter WXP SP2 nicht aktivieren lässt...



## Christian Kusmanow (13. Dezember 2006)

Muss man nach einem Neustart lediglich die c:\winnt\system32\drivers\atapi.sys umbennen. Zum Beispiel in atapi_.sys. Der Windows-Systemdatei-Schutz sollte diese nun wiederherstellen und anschließend kann man den Ruhezustand aktivieren.


----------

